

Meebo Talks Monetization: Introduces Ads from VideoEgg - qhoxie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/meebo_talks_monetization.php

======
fallentimes
I guess this is better than:

-Acquire gobs of users

-???

-Profit!

